# Oil in Transmission Fluid



## karmapolice87z (Mar 11, 2008)

So I just purchased my 87 z a few days ago. I havent eaten today and am moving soon so my heads not exactly in the game. Ive been putting off adding oil for the past week or so, and so I decide to do it before it gets dark. I somehow started filling my transmission fluid with oil, but quickly realized Im an idiot. Is it going to permanantly damage my car if I drive it to a dealer to get it flushed or should I get it towed? Keep in mind I probably only put in about 1/8 of a quart before realizing my mistake.

I feel like a complete idiot and yes: :newbie:

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## karmapolice87z (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

I think it would probably be fine, but why don't you do the flush yourself? It's not hard-- just drop the transmission pan, wipe it out, re-install, and add Tx fluid.


----------



## karmapolice87z (Mar 11, 2008)

Im not much of a car aficionado, but I do know my basics. This is a pretty simple task? Ive never really had a chance to learn much about cars and such, but the z has been my favorite car since I was a child. Im hoping to keep this car for a long time. 

What exactly will I need to do this? Im pretty savvy when it comes to figuring mechanical or technical things out, but have never attempted said task.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

You need a socket set (10mm if I remember), transmission fluid, and either a replacement pan gasket (available with a filter purchase) or RTV sealant. It's a straight unbolt, drain, rebolt, fill operation.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

no a little oil in the trans won't hurt it (tranny fluid is oil after all), yes i would flush it. changing tranny fluid is very very easy. Have you ever changed your own motor oil? changing tranny is easier. the last 2 things you should have is a torque wrench (not very expensive and good to have around anyway if you plan to work on a car) and a cheap razor scraper to remove old gasket. 

here is a pointer after you have loosened all the tranny pan bolts a small amount loosen 2 sides saving the corner bolt for last so you can control the direction the oil flows out it will save you a whole lot of mess.


here is an example

1
1
1
1
1
1
322222222

loosen "1" bolts first you can completely remove if you like
loosen "2" bolts
loosen "3" bolt but don't remove it completely till oil stops flowing
this serves 2 purposes 1 it "points the oil" in a particular direction instead of flowing out all over 2 that last bolt keeps the pan from getting bent by the weight of the oil while you loosen/remove the others. 

if you get lucky once you have all the bolts loose the pan will still stick to the bottom of tranny go ahead and set up your directional dump then use a screw driver to pry pan loose and watch out for the cascade of oil.

Make sure you use torque wrench on re-install too tight and you will damage gasket and it may leak to loose and it leaks. 10mm get 20-27ft-lbs, 12mm gets 33-45ft-lbs it should be one of those 2 sizes. it holds max 7 7/8 quarts of Dexron ATF.


----------

